# PHS document confusion



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I just got my PHS documents and a couple of things don't make sense to me. On the billing history under option 34 (engine) it has a 5, when you look at the options sheet under engines it has options 1,2,3,4,6 & 8, where's the 5?
Secondly, on the power train sheet it says that a WT block is a std 400 350 hp, my Factory Service manual and my Chilton both say that a WT block is a 400H.O. 360hp, which is correct?
Third on the billing history under option 36 (axles) it says option 1, on the option sheet, it says it's a safe-t-trac, but the car has a one wheel peeler, isn't a safe-t-trac a posi? Could it be a posi that is broken? I'm 90% sure it's the original axle, but I haven't looked for the code on the tubes. If it has been replaced, don't you think it would be odd that the original block and transmission survived but the rear axle didn't? Is it common for them to break? Why wouldn't the owner just fix the safe-t-trac instead of replacing it with a one wheel peeler?
Told you I was confused.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You're right, there is no 34 option 5. What option was hilited for 34 on the options sheet, if any?

Pontiac Power has this:
WT A-body 68 400 350 4-speed L-67 1x4 9790071 2 GTO ( I guess I would go with what PHS says).

And Wallace has this:
1968 400 360 HP WT M 10.75 067 16 1-4 7028263 Block Casting # 9790071 

I would check the date code next to the cover on the rearend first... Safe-T-Trak is posi..


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

No engine was hilighted on the options sheet, just on the power train sheet. I found the same thing on the internet, about a 50 50 split on it being 350 or 360 hp. I need to check on the rear end, I will crawl under it today at the body shop and see what it says. Question is if it is a safe-t-trac can it be rebuilt or is it cheaper to get a aftermarket internals like an auburn or something?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> No engine was hilighted on the options sheet, just on the power train sheet. I found the same thing on the internet, about a 50 50 split on it being 350 or 360 hp. I need to check on the rear end, I will crawl under it today at the body shop and see what it says. Question is if it is a safe-t-trac can it be rebuilt or is it cheaper to get a aftermarket internals like an auburn or something?


"It depends" --- on the condition of the internals and on how much you care about being original vs. how well it works. For planning purposes, I'd budget for a replacement unit (no one's going to know unless they pull the cover and look anyway) and then you at least have the possibility of being pleasantly surprised if the current unit is serviceable.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Cone type limited slip units can be rebuilt. I had the one in my '65 rebuilt in 1990. Still works great. It is a service not performed by many, but you can surf the 'net and get hooked up. Cone types are inferior in strength to clutch types and lockers. If you're running stock, you'll be fine. I abused mine for years and years before it needed a rebuild...and that was because I ran the rear end out of oil after I blew a piece of spider gear thru the cover doing a burnout on an ice run for more margueritas...but that's another story!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I can relate GeeTee, nothing like a frozen margarita on a hot day and you need to move that ice FAST so it does'nt melt... looks like i will be relying on the ole 2:56 peg leg for break-in, no big deal as it will be mainly a cruiser and i can get a feel for how much gear i ultimately want in it. probably won't get budget for posi together until winter down time then i will do the whole shebang on the backside like Bear (adjustable links). Will be looking for a deal on a chevy 12 this summer, they seem to be few and far between.


----------

